
Airtel is sniffing and censoring CloudFlare’s traffic in India - ecthiender
https://medium.com/@karthikb351/airtel-is-sniffing-and-censoring-cloudflares-traffic-in-india-and-they-don-t-even-know-it-90935f7f6d98#.fvd1m32xl
======
ecthiender
The Register's report on the same:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/14/cloudflare_investiga...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/14/cloudflare_investigating_mystery_interception_of_site_traffic_across_india/)

